# Vans Aura Double Boa



## XdinobotX (Jan 9, 2010)

I love mine, they broke in but not so much that they were too big. I wear a size 12 too so I think you should be fine.


----------



## Longboard (Nov 20, 2010)

I guess I should also mention I am putting these boots in Ride EX 2011 bindings on a ride Yukon wide board.


----------



## Music Moves (Jan 23, 2009)

I've had a pair of Cirros for a season and a half now and love them... mine haven't become too big, and even if they did get bigger, I'd just clickety click them a little more :thumbsup:.


----------



## XdinobotX (Jan 9, 2010)

I was using ex's for a bit but didn't like them and upgraded. But music moves is right.


----------



## Glade Ripper (Nov 12, 2008)

I love my auras. For me they are extremely comfortable and work perfect for my riding, plus dual boa is the way to go


----------



## S.Midd.92 (Nov 18, 2010)

i have boa boots as well with 2011 Ride EX and so far just carpet boarding to get some breaking in they are comfy


----------



## Longboard (Nov 20, 2010)

Does anyone know the flex rating for these. I have heard 3 and also 6. I wouldn't be unhappy with six but since I plan on doing a lot of all mountain, I think 3 would be to much flex. I also want them to last 2-3 seasons. Should I exchange for something stiffer or are these still good for mostly downhill and not much park. Thanks again


----------



## Glade Ripper (Nov 12, 2008)

six

........


----------



## Music Moves (Jan 23, 2009)

Glade Ripper said:


> six


Basically... my Cirros are listed as 6 and they work great all over the mountain, even the park imo.


----------



## Longboard (Nov 20, 2010)

Well if they are six then they should last me a long time. I haven't heard a bad thing about them yet. For the most part from reviews I read Vans seem to make a pretty durable boot that are comfortable. I don't think any boot however, will get a perfect review from everyone.


----------



## Longboard (Nov 20, 2010)

Decided I'm going to keep these. Thanks for the advice and info from everyone. I will review these as I use them.


----------



## Longboard (Nov 20, 2010)

Just used these today and it was my first time snowboarding. It was a lot tougher then I thought but I got the hang of the basics by the end. Since I'm a beginner I can't really give a lot of insight or advice. I can say that I wore these boots very little around my house before my first use and they were super comfy all day. I would have even worn them home if I didn't think they would affect my driving. They were snug and didn't notice any heel lift. It is only one day but I'm happy with the comfort and fit so far. Will update as I go.


----------



## qwezxc12 (Oct 24, 2010)

+1 for Vans (Cirros, at least). 2010 size 12, broke in very easily, nice and stiff, dual-zone Boa is the way to go; snug on top, comfy on the bottom keeps edge-to-edge tight and feet happy.

Great boots, except for the loop on the back that interferes with the binding hi-back... total shite design and had to be amputated.


----------

